# Table View - We are coming !!! New store opening :)



## ShaneW (7/2/17)

It is with great pleasure that we announce our expansion and the opening of our new store in 2 weeks time, in the amazing suburb of Table View, Cape Town! We will be bringing you all the great service that you have been accustomed to, with the huge range of local juices and goods!
Come and join us on the 25th of Feb for the grand opening!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## WernerK (7/2/17)

Good luck and well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (7/2/17)

So I heard this rumour. Was super excited now even more. Tableview is pretty dry regarding proper vape stores. I'll be there opening day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Coldcat (7/2/17)

What's your hours going to be like at this store?


----------



## AhVape (7/2/17)

Very Cool!! 
Good luck with the new store, although i'm sure it will be a huge hit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> What's your hours going to be like at this store?



Same hours as the Kenridge store (for now):
Mon-fri 9-7
Sat 9-3
Sun closed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (7/2/17)

ShaneW said:


> Same hours as the Kenridge store (for now):
> Mon-fri 9-7
> Sat 9-3
> Sun closed


Awesome, Now I can order and collect on the way home.

The first person that comes in the store on opening day with a huge smile will likely be me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (7/2/17)

Welldone and go for gold on the new store!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> Awesome, Now I can order and collect on the way home.
> 
> The first person that comes in the store on opening day with a huge smile will likely be me.



Awesome, look forward to seeing you there! The table view store won't be linked to the online store so you will need to drop us an email or phone call to get your goodies together beforehand. Or just pop in and chill on the couch

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/17)

Way to go @ShaneW!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (7/2/17)

ShaneW said:


> Or just pop in and chill on the couch



That is your way of saying, looking for more stuff to buy that was not in your original shopping list. Cant remember the last time that I walked out of your shop with just the juice I was going in to buy, haha. 

BTW. that Nostalgia Luster is a winner!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PistolJay (7/2/17)

Finally!!! So close to home, much excite! Will def pull in on the 25th

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/17)

Anneries said:


> That is your way of saying, looking for more stuff to buy that was not in your original shopping list. Cant remember the last time that I walked out of your shop with just the juice I was going in to buy, haha.
> 
> BTW. that Nostalgia Luster is a winner!



Hahaha #vapelife


----------



## Tockit (7/2/17)

Congrats on the new store guys, Wishing you all the best and hoping its a huge success.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/17)

Congrats @ShaneW !
This is absolutely marvellous news!
Wishing you and the Juicy Joes team all the very best with the new store. 

Wish I could be there for the opening - but if not, I will try pop in when next in CT.
If its near the beach - then for me that would be just epic - beach and vaping for a Vaalie is like... um.... Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/2/17)

Rock On @ShaneW  - its nice to see you guys growing from afar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/2/17)

Thanks for all the well wishes, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (9/2/17)

Good luck Shane on new store & thanks for the visit in Slummies today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (9/2/17)

Relocating to cape town on the 20th so ill definitely be there for the grand opening on the 25th 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Coldcat (25/2/17)

See you guys soon!


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Dear @ShaneW 

Wishing you and the team all the best with the shop opening!!

Please post some pics guys - would be lovely to see the shop by the sea!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (25/2/17)

Popped in, turn out seemed good while I was there. Wasn't really able to chat and say hi @ShaneW You seemed very busy. Next time. great deals you having today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/17)

Popped in late this afternoon and the prices were great.
Thanks to Mark for the friendly assistance and congratulations on the new store @ShaneW 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BubiSparks (25/2/17)

Congrats @ShaneW !!!! Couldn't be there due to stock take all weekend... Pics, or it didn't happen???

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Agreed @BubiSparks , We want pics!
Not to prove it happened - i know it did - but just to see the vape shop by the sea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (27/2/17)

Here are some pics of the shop as it was being set up 
As well as a couple during the on the 25th - I couldnt stay long, had class to attend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Thanks @Wyvern!
Much appreciated
Great to see

Shop looks great @ShaneW !


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/17)

Congratulations @ShaneW! The shop looks killer bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/17)

Thanks everyone, the launch was incredible  will upload a clip in a few. thank so to everyone who came out


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/17)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Awesome @ShaneW !
Looks like you guys had a lot of fun there.
Looking forward to popping past when I am next in the lovely Cape and nearby Tableview


----------

